# Summer Snow



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had Zeke for 2 weeks now... He is just the best!! We are having so much fun, and I think he believes that Max is part of the family, which he is, but those two dogs will be beside them selves when they are separated. 
I have had both dogs in Mammoth for the last week, and Max's mom joined us mid week. Here is a Video of a patch of snow we encountered on a wonderful hike along Minaret Vista, aprox. 10,000 ft. ... I believe it may have been Zeke's first encounter with snow... Ha Ha... I have a big surprise for him this winter!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so glad you got him.
These dogs add a extra spark to our lives.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I know I'm biased, but he is such a handsome boy! Scout rolls around in snow, grass, and sand just like that, too.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you ... I find him adorable, he has the cutest face!! He is just the best dog, I am soooooo!!!! Lucky!! 

I have his pedigree that goes back 4 generations. I wonder how closely he and Scout are related? His sir """ Dabas Dam- Biborka 

I have been sending his previous owner pictures and videos, a few ... I believe she is truly happy for Zeke.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like their paternal grandfathers are brothers, so that makes Scout and Zeke second cousins. They have a few more relatives in common if you go back further. http://www.vizsladatabase.com/testmating.php?dam=76344&sire=105762&gens=6

If we ever make it out to the west coast we'll have to get them together for some family time.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is amazing... I printed it all out to put in his file. It is fun to have family!! I hope you do make it out West one of these days!!
Thank you so much for the info... Second cousins, Azur & Szilka Zoldmali


----------

